# Post your Ibanezes!



## MikeH (Dec 31, 2008)

Took the idea from the ESP/LTD thread. Basically it's what the title states. Show us your Ibanez goodness.

S5470SOL






RG7321





RG320FMAM And RG120 Custom Natural


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 31, 2008)

RG750:




RG760(modded HSH):




S540LTD:


----------



## Loz (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome Ibanez's guys!!! heres my RG7321 (only have one pic just ignore the other 2 lol)


----------



## mrp5150 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have this '87 RG550 on the way. I'm gonna put a Duncan JB in the bridge and a Duncan Jazz in the neck.


----------



## zilong (Dec 31, 2008)

Early 90's RX350, soon to be in open C


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 31, 2008)

My RGT's. The 42DX is getting upgraded to EMG's today!


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Dec 31, 2008)

Mmmmm, I loves me some Ibanez! Here are my babies

'91 RG570FM





RG7621BK










RGA7621 (custom Chris Woods body)





RGA121TKB















And on Friday, they will all be joined with the latest addition to the family, an XPT707FX


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 31, 2008)

I love them so much. 

1999 RG7620 , 2007 RG550XX, and a 1990 RG560


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 31, 2008)

My 1999 Ibanez RG7421 With DiMarzio Blaze's. It's not a 6er but it's the only Ibanez I have right now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2008)

My Ibanez xiphos


----------



## yellowv (Dec 31, 2008)

RG2610E - BKP Cold Sweat.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 31, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> My 1999 Ibanez RG7421 With DiMarzio Blaze's. It's not a 6er but it's the only Ibanez I have right now.



Nice guitar


----------



## jymellis (Dec 31, 2008)

1999 ibanez s7420fmt




















1999 rg7620blk










1996 ibanez rg320dx (too many mods to list lol)


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my Ibanez collection:





Ibanez RD707 Bass
Ibanez Jem7RB Custom project
Ibanez UV7BK
Ibanez RG7620 stripped
Ibanez RG 550/750 project
Ibanez S540 soon to be stripped

The RG7620 got a new swirled body and Blaze Custom/Blaze neck pickups so it now looks like this:




Colors are more vivid, but look washed out in the pic...


----------



## GazPots (Jan 1, 2009)

Here we go.

RG550





RG7321





Rg2120xtlb









Couch Of Awesome. Left to right, AJ307Cent, RG2228, UV777BK, RG2027, JCRG7-1 DBK and a RG2077XL.












Think thats about it.  


Gaz


----------



## Jonny (Jan 1, 2009)

Ibanez Prestige RG1570 MMR
Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez RG08LTD

All stock.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 2, 2009)

RG550 modded+stripped down to bare wood. 
AK95 Artcore
mandatory RG7321 + mandatory kitten


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## MikeH (Jan 3, 2009)

yellowv said:


> RG2610E - BKP Cold Sweat.



Sex.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 4, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> Rg2120xtlb



I've wanted one of these for so long. Ever since I saw Jani (Sonata Arctica) playing one I was like


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Jan 4, 2009)

RG5EX1


----------



## metalgod72 (Jan 4, 2009)

here are some of mine...more listed at the link below...











metalgod72/Geetarz - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's mine dont have a full body shot though


----------



## Harry (Jan 4, 2009)

Matt Bachand model, nice


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 5, 2009)

RGT42DX before













RGT42DX now







And:

Ibanez SZ520QM













The three Ibanez trems I owned:





Lo-Pro has gone to Ketzer
Edge Pro II to my friend
and the Edge Pro is in storage until I can be assed again to finish my RGT. @[email protected]


----------



## Pedro (Jan 5, 2009)

Here it is. Just a plain simple RG370DX.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 5, 2009)

metalgod72 said:


> here are some of mine...more listed at the link below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DO WANT


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Here it is. Just a plain simple RG370DX.


I have the same model


----------



## slay (Jan 5, 2009)

rg270dx stock except a dimebucker in the bridge






im tring to trade it for a hardtail... anybody interested in Toronto let me know


----------



## fazz (Jan 5, 2009)

Just finished them up. What can I say, I love swirls.


----------



## Harry (Jan 5, 2009)

^
Looks sick dude, nice stuff


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll try and get some nice pics of my 2570 next to my rig in a few days. I wish I had all of your guitars! But I especially want a nice 7 and a piezo guitar


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 5, 2009)

FortePenance said:


> RGT42DX before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!  Send *ME* that Edge Pro II. <cries>

The edge pro prestige one too -.-


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 6, 2009)

this is my modded and refinished rg321mh
she plays like a dream


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 6, 2009)

fazz said:


> Just finished them up. What can I say, I love swirls.



i HATE ibanez guitars...but that jem is just...hold on..


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jan 6, 2009)

Simon, didn't you get rid of that SZ520QM a while ago though?


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 7, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!  Send *ME* that Edge Pro II. <cries>
> 
> The edge pro prestige one too -.-



lol, I'll see if my friend wants to sell it or whatever - he slapped it on a cheap Chinese guitar and is surprised that he's having intonation issues. Edge Pro stays with me though, thing was a goddamn steal - less than 50US.  



Scootman1911 said:


> Simon, didn't you get rid of that SZ520QM a while ago though?



Yeah I did, forgot to mention that.

When I saw you had posted in this thread, I was 90% certain that you were going to be busting my balls about not finishing the RGT though.


----------



## nikt (Jan 7, 2009)

some of my old and present Ibanez guitars:

Ibanez LACS Rusty Cooley RG7 with piezo ( nominated to GOTM this month )


















Ibanez LACS employee custom:





with Ibanez J-Custom 7CST





with Ibanez Prestige RG2077XL





Ibanez LACS 14 string:





Ibanez RG6 CSD2:









Ibanez AX110XL:








/fanboy


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 7, 2009)

And nikt Wins the thread... as always  






Ale Zajebiste Zdjecie !!!!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 7, 2009)

fazz said:


> Just finished them up. What can I say, I love swirls.



Those all look great. What model is that black and white one?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 7, 2009)

I love how nikt posts these amazing Ibby's either special runs, or LACS, and then ends the post with the baritone ax  awesome collection man.


----------



## nikt (Jan 7, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> I love how nikt posts these amazing Ibby's either special runs, or LACS, and then ends the post with the baritone ax  awesome collection man.



thanks 

that was my main guitar for over 1,5year and I had 2 LACS then 
very underrated model. I bought it on closeout for 200$ and buddy gave me a SD SH-6 for free. Awesome piece.

I just bought AX7 LACS very simillar to this AX110XL.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 7, 2009)

My JEM7RB - I think about selling this guitar every once in a while and then I take it down and play it and I just can't part with it. 




7321 which everybody has - my intro to the seven


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 8, 2009)

nikt said:


> thanks
> 
> that was my main guitar for over 1,5year and I had 2 LACS then
> very underrated model. I bought it on closeout for 200$ and buddy gave me a SD SH-6 for free. Awesome piece.
> ...



haha nice, I was thinking about getting one of those baritone ax's eventually, they seem like sweet guitars.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 9, 2009)

RG520QS




RG321mh and RGT6EXFX





edit : dang, is there a way to get those pics smaller through the forum?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are my ibanez guitars in order (some arent in these pictures) 1. rg450ltd 2.rg7420 3.rg470bp (was black pearl) 4.rg520qs 5. rg570 (going to make it a 510) 6.rg570 7.rg570 8. ax7 series (forgot the number) 9. uv7bk green dot universe 10.xpt700 xiphos


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 16, 2009)

those are sweet


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey are those Xiphos' mating? What will the baby look like....... Maybe an 8 string Xiphos?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 18, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Hey are those Xiphos' mating? What will the baby look like....... Maybe an 8 string Xiphos?


 If only...


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 18, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


>



Even almost two decades later, this is STILL the most beautiful 7 string ever made.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 19, 2009)

The Jack Secret insane Ibanez collection

Destroyer DT420 #1






Destroyer DT420 #2






Les Paul custom copy (modded with a PAF pro in the neck and a Super Distortion in the bridge)






PF200






PGM500CA (yes, it has a PGM800 neck. Supposedly an employee guitar.)






RG550-RFR 20th anniversary reissue






RG560 (4th guitar overall and 1st real guitar)






RG2620






RG3120






RG20063PUZZLE






RGT220A-NTF






SZ520 (upgraded with Sperzel tuners, tone-lok bridge and a PAF in the neck and Super Distortion in the bridge and changed the knobs for a more classic look)






PGM301






SR305DX






AEF37






and the coming soon guitars...

PGM10th (courtesy of caprile over at Jemsite)






PGM90th (courtesy of Rich at Ibanez Rules)






PGM401 (also from Rich)







A few Marshalls and a various assortment of Boss and Ibanez pedals and 2 Korg Pandoras. 

That's about it.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 19, 2009)

That pgm 10th and 90th are freaking beautiful


----------



## Pedro (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 19, 2009)

RG20th




7621 with BK nailbombs




Dm1000 Rack delay 




Old Ex160 that has been modded to hell. Right now it's not even put together though




I was so cute when I was 14


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 23, 2009)

My K-7, the best guitar I've ever played. To sell it would require me to get money together for something really, really special. The finish off the bridge is worn, and the body is scratched in places, I think I could probably fix it by polishing it with very fine steel wool.






My 8 string, which is long gone now, but was a fucking sweet guitar






My Xiphos, tuned to C. It's a killer guitar, sometimes I feel it's a bit "metal" for me, and I will probably sell it one day. It does play like butter, and sounds awesome with the Dimarzio D-activators they come with.






I have also owned the nylon string AE10NE (I think that was the model) and one of the 2007 Zebrawood exotic topped steel string acoustics. Both we mint, though I regret selling the nylon string to buy a regular acoustic, as I feel much more at home on nylon.

My next Ibanez will probably be an MTM1, but my main purchase this year is going to be a 6505 combo. If I wasnt doing 20+ hours a week at uni, I could work full time and buy all the gear I wanted on a whim


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 24, 2009)

As of now, I only own 2 guitars in all (used to have a lot more  ) and they're both Ibanez.

On the left is an S520EX with a Seymour Duncan Invader in the bridge. On the right is an RG3EX1 also modded w/ a Duncan Invader and Graph Tech saddles in the bridge.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 25, 2009)

my 550


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 25, 2009)

Vegetta said:


>




It's funny that you also own an RG3EX1... You have your location as Morgantown, WV and my wife is from Moundsville.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, there are some impressive collections going on here 

Here's my little batch of ibbys 

770






another 770












and a 770 >_>


( currently getting a maple fb)






And the combo breaker  
S7420


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow so nice Ibbys in here. 

Heres mine.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 26, 2009)

I totally want that Iceman, stars and all.


I'm guessing they are rare as really rare stuff? 


PS - whats the model name so i can start hunting?


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 26, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken that is probably a custom shop model for J formaly of White Zombie?


----------



## daybean (Jan 26, 2009)

i have a BKP in the bridge for now (not shown)...


----------



## GazPots (Jan 26, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> If I'm not mistaken that is probably a custom shop model for J formaly of White Zombie?




Its actually part a (very small) run of white zombie icemans apparently.

ibanez ICJ100WZ is the title, but its definitely not a one off unless its been around a fuck load of people on google. 


Still very rare though


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 26, 2009)

It was in the catalog as a regular model for 4 years, 96-99. 

http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1996/96011.jpg
http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1997/97017.jpg
http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1998/98030.jpg
http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1999/99018.jpg


----------



## GazPots (Jan 26, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> It was in the catalog as a regular model for 4 years, 96-99.
> 
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1996/96011.jpg
> http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1997/97017.jpg
> ...




I'm GASin for one soooo bad. That 2nd picture DOESN'T HELP AT ALL.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jan 26, 2009)

My Ibanezi!!

RG7420 (NOT a 7620 as I've been calling it for ages!), SA260FM, RG2228 and RG1527 Prestige (which is in an absolutely dire state at the moment).






And because the SA260 is so pretty, I felt it deserved its very own closeup!


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## MatthewK (Jan 29, 2009)

Dark room + camera phone =


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 30, 2009)

Heres my RG2550GW just picked it up yesterday
























and the brothers


----------



## blackgecko (Jan 31, 2009)

here goes mines

RGT42DXFM









With its unfinished custom sister




And the "in restoration process" UV7BK
Dont pay to much attention to the missaligned pups they are not atached to the pickguard cause im waiting for a replacement one













Ibanes SA with piezos (dont have it anymore)









and this was my very first guitar, can you guess what model it is?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 31, 2009)

Never knew Ibanez made a non-Prestige SA with Piezos.


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 31, 2009)

darren said:


>



Sweet what model is that one on top? Is it a LACS radius? Or something you put together. It looks awesome.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 31, 2009)

442R
http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1992/r_3.jpg


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup. And the Cherry Sunburst doesn't appear in a North American catalog. I suspect that they switched from Tobacco Sunburst to Cherry Sunburst after the catalogs were printed, because i've never seen a Tobacco one.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 1, 2009)

darren said:


> Yup. And the Cherry Sunburst doesn't appear in a North American catalog. I suspect that they switched from Tobacco Sunburst to Cherry Sunburst after the catalogs were printed, because i've never seen a Tobacco one.



That guitar is awesome. I had never seen one with a maple fretboard before, and it looked really nice. Great color on it also.


----------



## federock90 (Feb 1, 2009)

my ibby rg 2620
i love it!


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 2, 2009)

Damn, I wish I still had pics of the one and only Ibanez I ever owned. It was a BTB Prestige 5-string bass, back when they built them in Japan . That thing was fucking IMMACULATE. Some of the best, most solid craftsmanship I've seen in any instrument.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 2, 2009)

my AS73 and AXS32. I got both when i was in my first band, playing prog rock with elements of fusion and metal.  I was 14 when i bought the AS73 and 15 when I got the AXS32, and I still love them, although I want to start modding them when I have the money. The AS actually gets some really ballsy, full tone through hi-gain, although I usually had to tape the f-holes when playing live.


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 3, 2009)

daybean said:


>


 

lol the reflection reminded me of this 


hmm maybe i should get some pics of my ibanez and post them


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 3, 2009)

PUPPY








Old Camera


----------



## Bobo (Feb 3, 2009)

federock90 said:


> my ibby rg 2620
> i love it!



Now that is hot


----------



## Andrew_B (Feb 4, 2009)

not the greatest pics in the world, but its my baby 
1999 or 2000 model i think..
i got it mid 2000, my first real electric


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## Scali (Feb 4, 2009)

My 1994 RG570CT and my 2007 S7320, both completely stock.


----------



## tr4c3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Shitty big pic but here's my only ibanez at the moment. RG320FM. I used to have an RG550 but ended up parting with it.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 4, 2009)

jaxadam said:


> Here are a few of mine...



Adam, thats one hell of a collection. Ibanez and Caparison FTW!!!


----------



## tr4c3 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ hell yeah. I'd love to own some of those!


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ignore the bed sheet LOL ..... 

The VBT700 is sold .... not fond of MII Ibbys ...


----------



## bhuba135 (Feb 10, 2009)

jaxadam said:


> Here are a few of mine...



Now THAT is a fucking collection my friend!

Lovin' the Caparisons, how does that Henneman play??? And the J-Custom??


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 11, 2009)

That's like 20k in guitars on that couch...


----------



## bhuba135 (Feb 11, 2009)

im willing to bet itd be over 20k... especially if they were all purchased new, INSANE!

and if im not mistaken, the jem in the lower right is a 20th anniversary jem, which is around 20k itself..


----------



## tr4c3 (Feb 11, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> im willing to bet itd be over 20k... especially if they were all purchased new, INSANE!
> 
> and if im not mistaken, the jem in the lower right is a 20th anniversary jem, which is around 20k itself..



20th anny jem was selling for $5k at my local music shop. I'm sure their value has since gone up but it shouldn't be anywhere near $20k.


----------



## audibleE (Nov 11, 2009)

jaxadam said:


> Here are a few of mine...



Can I ask what you do for a living? Those Caparison's are what? $2500.00 a piece right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2009)

Prepare for rape by pictures... 

Hey Ibz_rg - Wanna trade names??? 











































































Mmm... Look at all that basswood... Bonfire anyone???


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 11, 2009)

I love this thread!

I don't own any of these anymore...
XPT700






RG350DX





RG3EX1





RG3EXFM1 black





RG3EXFM1 red


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2009)

> I don't own any of these anymore



and why the fuck not?


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 11, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> and why the fuck not?



In my life I have owned around 22 or so guitars and I currently have one. 

I like them when I get them and then the love dies. I don't know...

but hey, if i don't use them, maybe someone else will! That Orange RG3EX1 is still for sale here...

Ibanez RG 3 EX1 Honey Burst - eBay (item 130341466930 end time Nov-11-09 18:23:49 PST)

4 hours left.


----------



## Jazzedout (Nov 11, 2009)

I had forgotten about this thread. I just made 2 quick cell phone pics with my current Ibbys.
First of all the Sevens:





The rest of them:





Sorry about the picture quality, but it is 23:50 over here


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> In my life I have owned around 22 or so guitars and I currently have one.
> 
> I like them when I get them and then the love dies. I don't know...
> 
> ...



ahh... I guess I'm just a pack rat. but i actually do play them all. it all just depends on what kind of mood I'm in that day. 

what are you playin on now?


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to have around 8 or 9 at one point. buut then a friend asked how many guitars i had, and i din't know off-hand. At that point i realized it was time to cut down.

also, I'm rocking this... and i JUST order some Q tuners for it, so I should have those in a few weeks..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 12, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> I used to have around 8 or 9 at one point. buut then a friend asked how many guitars i had, and i din't know off-hand. At that point i realized it was time to cut down.
> 
> also, I'm rocking this... and i JUST order some Q tuners for it, so I should have those in a few weeks..



 RGA-esque


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 12, 2009)

My babes. 
































And me jammin in my dorm on Mardi Gras last year.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Nov 12, 2009)

Just grabbed this one, Is this the Oldest Ibanez on the forum? 

Its an 1973 Pre-serial # Ibanez 2375. which is obviously a copy of a strat. These are from the "Lawsuit Era" of Ibanez, the did Les Pauls and such. These are often mistaken as a "Lawsuit" guitar, but Fender never sued ibanez for these, instead, in 1982 they gave Fujigen Gakki the contract to produce Made in Japan Fender's which are super popular nowadays as the quality - price ratio is awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> Just grabbed this one, Is this the Oldest Ibanez on the forum?
> 
> Its an 1973 Pre-serial # Ibanez 2375. which is obviously a copy of a strat. These are from the "Lawsuit Era" of Ibanez, the did Les Pauls and such. These are often mistaken as a "Lawsuit" guitar, but Fender never sued ibanez for these, instead, in 1982 they gave Fujigen Gakki the contract to produce Made in Japan Fender's which are super popular nowadays as the quality - price ratio is awesome.



I would so Yngwie-the-fuck out of that guitar. Throw in some HS-4s (YJM) and an HS-3 and scallop from 12 fret up.


----------



## Jazzedout (Nov 12, 2009)

The neck looks like it has a nice flame too!!


----------



## Pewtershmit (Nov 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I would so Yngwie-the-fuck out of that guitar. Throw in some HS-4s (YJM) and an HS-3 and scallop from 12 fret up.



lol no way, although it is getting dimarzios, Area 58 , Area 67 and an Area 61!


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 12, 2009)

Since I haven't posted in this thread except on page 1:


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 12, 2009)

Woo that Xiphos is sweet. I am loving all the white.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 12, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Since I haven't posted in this thread except on page 1:


565


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 13, 2009)

Pedro said:


>



This beats the shit out! of Gibson any day + it sooo  in black.


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy shiiiiiit, dude that's beautiful!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 13, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> I used to have around 8 or 9 at one point. buut then a friend asked how many guitars i had, and i din't know off-hand. At that point i realized it was time to cut down.
> 
> also, I'm rocking this... and i JUST order some Q tuners for it, so I should have those in a few weeks..



Is that a Washburn 
I herd good things about them.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 13, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I would so Yngwie-the-fuck out of that guitar. Throw in some HS-4s (YJM) and an HS-3 and scallop from 12 fret up.



I would not do that... not in a million years


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 13, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Since I haven't posted in this thread except on page 1:



Man! Toshiro you're RG565 is gorgeous, good catch 
Shit!! there all gourgeous


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 13, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> Woo that Xiphos is sweet. I am loving all the white.



It's fun as hell to play too, forgot what oddshaped guitars were like with all these super strats! 



Konfyouzd said:


> 565







Alex-D33 said:


> Man! Toshiro you're RG565 is gorgeous, good catch
> Shit!! there all gourgeous



Yeah, I don't miss my S540LTD at all, that RG565 is just killer. Still, the "silver" RG750 will always be my baby.


----------

